# Cayman



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

I didn't have time to post this after the trial because I left for the Nationals in Iowa on Tues Nov 3rd early morning.

Cayman and I trialed on Nov 1st for his SchH 2 and HE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!
80-87-93!!









I worked hard after his SchH 1 and with the help of my club and friends, Cayman did one heck of a job! I actually cried after we finished our OB routine I was so happy and proud of Cayman. He did every part of the OB and gave me everything he had! There were no surprises in the OB and Protection. The points we lost is what I had expected to lose. Retrieves will never be his strong point, but he does do them a bit faster and better than he did for his 1. I called the retieves "Cayman fast" on trial day!







The only surprise he pulled was during the tracking. Just before I hit the end of the tracking line, he went off track and started acting like a clown. I got him back, gave another command and BAM, he tracked with intensity, nailed every corner and quickly indicated the articles. We lost all of the 20 points at the beginning of the track.









He is ready for his 3 and I was thinking about trialing him this coming weekend, but I've decided to wait until next Spring to trial him. He got away with a couple of things in the trial, so I want to be able to correct them at training. I knew I wouldn't have enough time to do that because I was gone for a week after I trialed him.

I still can't believe he has a SchH 2!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Pictures!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Betty!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Cayman and Betty!!!! He has really surprised you hasn't he?? 

We will be looking for the 3 next spring!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats Betty!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Wonderful for you guys!!!! Great work!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Betty!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>_*BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!*_</span>


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

AWESOME!! WTG you two!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Betty!!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you everyone!!

Kathy, YES, he certainly has surprised me!!! I never thought we'd go beyond a Sch 1 and before that I never that we'd get a Sch 1! LOL Now he's ready for his 3!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome! Big congratulations!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you LicanAntai!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Way to go Betty and Cayman! That's a huge accomplishment for you both. How exciting!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG handsome hunk, Cayman!!! Betty I admire your dedication with him and letting him "grow up" and just be Cayman! Wasn't he the one you were thinking about retiring after his one?


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you Kris ad Amaruq!

Amaruq, someone had mentioned that maybe I should retire him and concentrate only on Carlo after we got the Sch 1. However, after talking with a couple of other people about it, they told me they thought he could go for a 2 and maybe a 3. That's all I needed to hear!! So, I started training him for the 3 in the hopes we'd get there one day and now he's ready for the 3. We just need to tweak a few minor things before I trial him again, which will be in the spring. It's been a lot of work, but I think it's been well worth it. I've learned a lot and I've become a better handler because he has not been an easy dog to train in many ways. He's really made me think out side the box and he's taught me patience. Since he turned that magic age of 4, I can see the difference in maturity, which has been a big help. He's not a sports/point dog for sure, but I like him and I like what he brings. I'm more of a "serious/real" type dog person anyway, not a "sporty/point" type dog person. That doesn't mean I don't admire/appreciate the sporty ones! I love to watch them train/trial. Carlo is more "sporty" than Cayman, but he has some defense and aggression coming through now. It will be interesting to see what he's like at 4 yrs old!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I personally think you are really going to like what you see when he hits 4 years of age. Hugs!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Cayman simply rocks.


----------

